# Merry Christmas and Season's Greetings (2014)



## Frederik Magle

I wish every member of Talk Classical a happy and joyful Christmas, or – for those of you who do not celebrate Christmas – a wonderful season!!

:angel::cheers:

-Frederik


----------



## Blancrocher

Same to you and yours, Frederik. Thanks for the wonderful forum!


----------



## Pip

a very Merry Christmas Frederik.


----------



## Ingélou

Wishing you joy and peace at Christmas, Frederik, and a serene and healthy New Year.
Thanks for your fabulous forum, and long may it prosper!
Best wishes,
Mollie & John


----------



## hpowders

Same to you Frederik!


----------



## Krummhorn

Thank you, Frederik :tiphat:. 

And a very blessed Christmas to you and your family, too


----------



## Manxfeeder

Thanks for the Christmas wishes and thanks for providing this great place. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## sospiro

Season's Greetings Frederik and once again, thank you for this wonderful forum.


----------



## Ukko

Merry Christmas, sir.

Thanks for TC. It's an amazing forum.


----------



## Jos

Thank you, Frederik.
Merry Christmas and a very good 2015 to you !

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Itullian

Merry Christmas to you too.
And thank you


----------

